# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET >  فرق بین view و table

## Hossein Bazyan

سلام
تالار sql server  برای من فعال نیست ناجارا سوالم را اینجا چرسیدم! :خجالت: 
فرق بین View و Table چیست ؟

----------


## sari-1369

توی View میتونین از ترکیب چند جدول استفاده کنید . خروجیش کاملا مثل یه جدوله .

----------


## Hossein Bazyan

> توی View میتونین از ترکیب چند جدول استفاده کنید . خروجیش کاملا مثل یه جدوله .


 سلام
میشه یه نمونه بذارید یا بیشتر توضیح دهید؟

----------


## fa_afshar

Table که مشخص چیه.........اما View یک Query که امکان ذخیره شدن در بانک را دارد  .
همین  ...

----------


## tabatabaeefar

سلام
اينجوري كه من متوجه شدم، DataView كنترلي است براي نمايش و كاركردن با DataTable
امكاناتي مثل Sort , filter ,... فقط توي DataView هست.

----------


## Hossein Bazyan

> Table که مشخص چیه.........اما View یک Query که امکان ذخیره شدن در بانک را دارد .
> همین ...


 سلام
فکر نکنم فرقشون فقظ همین باشه . پس دلیل استفاده از View چیه ؟ چرا به جای آن از Table استفاده نمیشه ؟
باید فرقهای بیشتری داشته باشند.

----------


## e_a_23

> سلام
> فکر نکنم فرقشون فقظ همین باشه . پس دلیل استفاده از View چیه ؟ چرا به جای آن از Table استفاده نمیشه ؟
> باید فرقهای بیشتری داشته باشند.


با سلام

view آبجکتی است که در پایگاه داده ذخیره می شود و به عنوان یک table مجازی مورد استفاده قرار می گیرد.

یک view مجموعه ای از رکوردهاست که اطلاعات موجود در آن بر اساس نتیجه یک select query از یک یا چند جدول گرفته میشود.
مورد استفاده : برای selectهای پر کاربرد.
select هایی که زیاد استفاده میشوند، نتیجه شان را در یک view قرار میدهند تا دسترسی به آنها راحت تر باشد.

----------

